# Picked up new 22Lr



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Well the gophers are coming back out now and I was atthe gun show and as we all know its hard to go to a gun show and not buy something. So here is the new Savage Mark II in 22Lr. I also picked up a scorpian 3-9 scope for it that day to.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Poe,

Not familiar with that scope brand. Is it an actual .22 scope with parallax set at shorter range? Or, does it have adjustable parallax in the objective lens?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice Poe. I bought my niece one just like that and it absolutely loves the Fed 510b from wallyworld. Shoots one tiny hole @ 50. Let us know how it shoots and what ammo it likes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice!! The gophers are in trouble now.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a Savage ! Nice buy poe.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been pretty happy with the gun and the scope combo. The scope does not have parallax adjustment. I have been pretty happy with it so far but I havent used it to much yet. Shooting gophers however it has been clear so far from 3 power all the way to 9. So far for amo I have just tried the winchest xpert HV bulk rounds. I love the damage they do on gophers but wasnt super happy with accuracy. Im going to try out some different bullets and when I do Ill take some pictures of the groups and Ill let you know how it works.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice buy poe. It's hard to beat a 22lr for gophers and such.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah I love me a good 22Lr as they are very cheap to shoot. This will be my 4th savage rifle now and I have been happy with them all.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice!!! : )


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Poe,

Check for parallax at close range with that scope before you give up on any ammo.

I used to believe that any 1-inch scope was better than looking through the "drinking-straw" scopes typically sold as .22 scopes but have since learned they can be quite problematic - especially at the close range of a rimfire. Inexpensive rimfire scopes, with parallax set at approximately 50 yards are available from all the usual suspects. You don't necessarily need an adjustable objective lens to get better accuracy, either. However, I have found that not all .22 scopes actually have their parallax set at the range they claim. So, if you do get a fixed-parallax scope, make sure to move targets to various ranges to see when parallax disappears. That's the only way to know and the best way to small groups.

_For anyone that wants to check for parallax, here's how: Just put your scoped firearm on a solid rest where you can look through the scope without touching it. Aim it at anything safe. Then, without touching anything, move your head around while still looking at the target. If the target appears to move when you do, that's parallax._

One other thought. Don't assume ammo's the problem, if you get a large group. On the other hand, don't assume you've found the best ammo with a good group. Flukes can occur with a problematic setup that can convince you of the wrong cause or vice versa. Shoot lots of groups with every kind of ammo you can get your hands on. It's fun work!

I don't want to beat the concept to death, but here's a link to a piece I wrote about rimfires.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very good explanation Glen. Thanks for that ! Great write up too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Bones. Just hoping someone will pick it up and understand common terminology tossed about, when maybe they hadn't previously.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a savage 64fv heavy barrel semi-auto that is incredibly accurate...mine has a tasco Mag .22 scope... i would assume the rifling in the barrels would be the same... I have had great accuracy with remington yellow jackets... for ultimate destruction try the CCI quick shok, they fragment into three pieces upon impact and will cut gophers and squirrels in half... they weren't as accurate as the YJ's but still shot very well out of mine...


----------

